
Totalitarian travels – by the man who's been to every country in the world - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/26/totalitarian-travels-gunnar-garfors-the-man-whos-been-to-every-country-in-the-world
======
cryoshon
"Eventually, passport back in hand, Garfors booked a flight that had a 13-hour
layover in the capital Luanda: “I walked from the airport and had breakfast in
a bar that was playing soft porn, refused their offer to display something
harder and walked back to the airport.”"

Pretty gnarly. Some great tidbits in this article about traveling to places
people are told to stay away from.

